

A small hotel owner’s nightmare with booking.com - hotelrevu
http://hotelrevu.com/blog/a-small-hotel-owners-nightmare-with-booking-com/

======
hotelrevu
The story of how one hotel owner made the mistake of signing up with
booking.com and the unfortunate events that followed.

